# I think I'm finally ready



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, I should say, I'm finally ready to get ready. I didn't get to work at the Trail yesterday because I had to drop some friends off that were going on a cruise. After that I was in the ER to get my hands checked out. Even using non-latex gloves my hands have not healed from my white glue allergy. Friday night they were horribly swollen and itching like hell. After a steroid shot and 100 mg of Addarax, I slept away the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

I had to make a run to the Trail today to drop off materials - I'm trying something new this year. I'm building a stage because I've scheduled two bands to play live in our waiting area. Not too sure how well this is going to go over.

Anyway, I finally found my motivation today and am ready to knock this one out. Unfortunately, lol, I only have two weekends left. We "go live" Saturday, Oct. 2. I think I work better under pressure, so this will be test enough to see if I'm right.

Also, I got my first call of the season last week about the Trail of Terror. A young lady from IOWA - remember, I'm 20 miles from the Gulf of Mexico in southeast Mississippi. Turns out her husband is in the military and is stationed down here. He'll have "leave" the last week of October and they're coming to see us before he ships out to Afghanistan the first week of November. 

Sorry about the rattling on - blame it on the drugs . . . or maybe cause I'm finally getting the spirit thing going!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im glad to hear that your better. i got the same kind of problem when i tried to use neosporen on some cuts. didn't know i was allergic to it.

its good to know that you're able to entertain the servicemen before they ship out to protect our country


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

GO, GO, GO! This is from yer' Sargent! You ARE ready, YOU are DONE! Now GET out there! You are part of the Halloween Machine, No lolly-gagging! Indecision is natural, but you, sir, are ready! No MORE! You will do your best, YOUR BEST! YOU ARE READY! NOW GO!!!! Make us proud!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey brother I'm a paramedic and allergies to anything sucks. Regarding Atarax (it gives you terrible nightmares - at least it did me when I had a serious case of poison oak) so watch out. Have you tried benedryl too?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

thefireguy said:


> Hey brother I'm a paramedic and allergies to anything sucks. Regarding Atarax (it gives you terrible nightmares - at least it did me when I had a serious case of poison oak) so watch out. Have you tried benedryl too?


First, thanks for the correction on the spelling - I was just going by what I thought I heard and missed it. I did try Benedryl, which usually knocks me out, but didn't nor did it help with the itching at all. And as for allergies, lol, I'm deathly allergic to iodine (= shellfish) and have lived my entire life on the Gulf Coast.

Funny that you mention the nightmares. I didn't actually have a nightmare, but I did have a very strange dream where I told a very long joke to someone. The funny thing is, I've never heard the joke before to my recollection. And I can't say that I've ever made up a joke before in a dream, lol.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am so glad the topic of allergies was brought up. Tot13, I have been having my hands break out in a yucky rash and finally went to the doctor. Usual questions about soaps and such revealed nothing new. Steroids and Atarax were given and I am much better now.

I read your post and it totally dawned on me----IT'S THE GLUE!!! Now, in hindsight, I get this same stupid rash on my hands every Halloween. I always thought it was just me stressing myself out with to many prop projects!

Thank you, thank you, thank you. It all makes sense now. And yes the dreams on that stuff can be vivd but I sleep so well, lol.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

housedragonmom said:


> I am so glad the topic of allergies was brought up. Tot13, I have been having my hands break out in a yucky rash and finally went to the doctor. Usual questions about soaps and such revealed nothing new. Steroids and Atarax were given and I am much better now.
> 
> I read your post and it totally dawned on me----IT'S THE GLUE!!! Now, in hindsight, I get this same stupid rash on my hands every Halloween. I always thought it was just me stressing myself out with to many prop projects!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. It all makes sense now. And yes the dreams on that stuff can be vivd but I sleep so well, lol.


My wife did a little research this weekend, and guess what? The recipe for Elmer's glue is a trade secret! She sent them an e-mail explaining what happened, and asked could they shed some light on what the cause may have been, or could they offer an alternative product that wouldn't produce the same reaction. If they respond, I'll be sure to pass that info along.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's the response we got from Elmer's. Maybe one of you can translate for me, lol?

Dear Johnny,

Thank you for contacting us regarding Elmer's glue products.

Elmer's School Glue is a compounded synthetic latex based glue. Mainly polyvinyl acetate (PVA) resin dispersed in water and some soluble polyvinyl alcohol (PVOH). PVA polymer is made from vinyl/acetate monomer that can be manufactured from acetylene and acetic acid. Acetylene can be processed from natural gas or petroleum feedstock and acetic acid from the fermentation of alcohol. The white color is due to the PVA resin particles dispersed in the liquid, which is water.

We hope you find this information helpful and look forward to serving you as a satisfied customer in the future.

Sincerely,

Brian Rumschlag
Consumer Response Analyst


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Possible skin effects taken from various MSDSs:

polyvinyl acetate - Skin contact: No know adverse health effects.

polyvinyl alcohol - Skin Contact: Not expected to be a health hazard from skin exposure.

acetylene - Skin: None

acetic acid - Skin inflammation is characterized by itching, scaling, reddening, or, occasionally, blistering (NOTE: This would apply to the straight chemical).

vinyl acetate: Skin inflammation is characterized by itching, scaling, reddening, or, occasionally, blistering.


The comment about the glue being synthetic latex based is probably key as well since latex allergies are not uncommon and can be severe.

It's important to note that potential health effects listed on a Material Safety Data Sheet apply to the chemical itself and do not necessarily manifest in the same way when that chemical is mixed into a formulation.


----------

